# ZZP Big Brake Kit Rotor Size HELP!!!



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Nobody knows the size??


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Do you have one present to measure?

Iirc its a camaro rotor that's redrilled for the Cruze hub pattern. Not sure though...


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i have it. give me till this afternoon to dig up the emails. if i remember they use mustang rotors that they drill to match the hub... again its proprietary so unless you are a machinest your stuck with them.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

this member has it and found an alternative seemingly ask him with a pm or see if he chimes in 


> *Poje* On my ZZP 12'' brake kit, i use Centric rotors with Hawk HP plus pads. This is the best combo of the 3 i tried and with this combo, i was able to do 20min sessions of none-stop lapping on my local racetrack.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Awesome thank you


----------

